# The Toy Box



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Does your cockapoo have a toy box that all their toys are kept in?

Benny has a woven basket that his toys are kept in. It's so funny to watch him rummage through it to pick out the toy he wants to play with. Sometimes he picks one out that he hadn't played with in a very long time, and it makes you wonder, why did he pick out that toy? Was he searching for it from the start or did he notice it as he was looking through his toys and it caught his attention?

How about your cockapoo?


----------



## Tucker325 (May 26, 2009)

Tucker's toys are scattered through out the house and the back yard. He likes to hide them in special places and the he'll go get them occasionaly


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

Benny likes to hide toys too.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

this is one thing we dont have. they have mabe 3 toys out but the others eiter were never out the packet or were given to friends dogs they play with each other more than the toys.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

I guess when you have multiple dogs, toys aren't as important. Since, as you said, they have each other to play with, there isn't as much of a need for toys.


----------

